# Curtain and valance rod relative positioning



## tima2381 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have some nice custom curtains I'd like to install, but they're a little short for the new house. In the original installation, the curtain and valance rods were mounted at the same height. However, the valance is so tall, I could mount the curtain rod 6-8" below the valance rod, and it would still be hidden, with at least 6" of valance hanging below the curtain rod. The valance is about 14" tall, and it mounts on a U-shaped rod around the whole top. Is there any reason not to do this?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

tima2381 said:


> I have some nice custom curtains I'd like to install, but they're a little short for the new house. In the original installation, the curtain and valance rods were mounted at the same height. However, the valance is so tall, I could mount the curtain rod 6-8" below the valance rod, and it would still be hidden, with at least 6" of valance hanging below the curtain rod. The valance is about 14" tall, and it mounts on a U-shaped rod around the whole top. Is there any reason not to do this?


It sounds like it would work to me, as long as the curtain rod is not visable.


----------

